# Fromm Feeding Amounts



## Cazman (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi All,

New to the board and wanted to first thank everyone for the invaluable participation that helps out so many others. Without the information provided by people such as you there would be a lot of unhappy doggies out there.

I'm hoping someone may be able to help me with some feeding info. To make a long story short we have a 10wk old that has been home with is for a week now. Come to find out Mama bought the wrong food of which was unknown until I noticed the bag in the trash can 2 days ago. After hours of research on this board I decided to switch Rawley's food from the Purina One (original food) / Purina Pro (wrong food purchased) to Fromm Chicken A La Veg. Since his stool was all over the place from the food mix up I just decided to switch cold turkey. 

The initial report is that he loves the stuff and his poop rates 5 gold stars (never thought I would have a poop scale) : ). My only concern is that I do not know how much I should be feeding him. The bag states 1 1/4 cup which I know is not nearly enough for the growing boy. I have sent an e-mail to Fromm but was hoping I could get some info here since it is the weekend and do not expect to get an answer from Fromm until at least Monday.

Rawley gets feed 3X's a day at 7am 12pm and 5pm. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

It totally depends on the dog. Feeding charts on bags are just a basic guideline for the amount to feed. But the problem is they don't take into account the breed, amount of daily exercise, medical conditions, age, ect of each dog thats eating the food. If I fed my Chihuahuas the recommended amount on the bag they'd be fat fat fat but if I fed my GSD the recommended amount on the bag he'd be nothing but skin and bones.

What I suggest is calculate how many calories he was eating on the Purina and then figure out how much food it would take to get him the same amount on the Fromm. The calories should be located on the back of the bag or it'll at least be on the website. (Unless you ever switch to Natural Balance, they have something about being annoying and not stating it anywhere) Adjust as needed.

Welcome to the forums btw!







Be sure to post an introduction and some pictures of the pupper!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Welcome and congrats on Rawley! 

That bag recommendation is for his weight right? Which is fine for dogs, but like you said, probably not enough for puppies????

I am not sure if this is totally accurate-it's a calculator-if it is-it's pretty neat! 
http://www.mycockerspaniel.com/mer.htm

Let's hope someone comes along and says yeah, just double it! I always just read the bag. I hate when all that information is not on the bag or the website. But I have fed Fromm dry foods and the dogs have done well with them.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never fed puppy food to my dogs. i've used Natural Balance but my Shep stopped eating it after a few months. we switched to Wellness Super 5 Mix and he loves it. we also add to his food:

cooked boneless and skinless chicken breast
cooked boneless ans skinless chicken thighs
100% ground beef (raw)
organic yogurt
cooked chicken livers
sweet potatos (fresh)
pumpkin (fresh)
green vegetables

we fed our puppy twice a day. 1&1/2 cups in the am and 1&1/2 cups in the pm. a mid-day snack was always given. our boy is 18 months old now and we feed 1&1/2 cups am and pm. we actually cut back on his ood because he ws 95lbs. on his last Vet visit. we also feed give our dogs a vitamin suplement that we mix for them. i forget everything that's in it. if you pm me i'll give you the mix. my GF makes it up.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

When Otto was that age, I was giving him 2 cups a day of canidae which has a similar feeding chart.

Seriously though, you should check with your breeder about feeding puppy food. Most of us here feed an all life stages food to puppies becuase GSD puppies grow can grow too fast on puppy food - that causes stress on their joints.

My boy was on Canidae all life stages from his first solid until he was 5 1/2 months. His breeder is now recommending Fromm so I bought him the Fromm puppy - it gave him a crazy growth spurt! So I was glad it was only a 15lb bag then I put him on Fromm duck. I'm quite pleased with it.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

The Chicken A La Veg is adult food. http://www.frommfamily.com/products-fs-d-d-chicken.php










I've not used puppy food since reading this board either! Knock wood, seems to go well. I want to puppy sit!


----------



## Cazman (Dec 11, 2008)

Thank you all for the quick responses. To the comments about feeding puppy food, I was unaware that Fromm Chicken A La Veg was a puppy food. Per the http://dogfoodanalysis.com/ website it showed this as being an all life stages dog food. Did I misunderstand this?

"Fromm Four Star chicken a la veg (all-life-stages) "


----------



## Cazman (Dec 11, 2008)

JeanKBBMMMAAN you beat me to the punch. Nonetheless I can't afford another mistake.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I haven't seen chicken a la veg at the store. Glad you aren't feeding the puppy food, I so feel like I made a mistake feeding that to Otto.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I didn't think Fromm made a puppy food?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

How much does he weigh?

I would guess that he would need closer to 3 cup a day. (Split into 3 meals.)

My pup was eating almost 3 cups a day at that age and the food she was getting has almost 100 more calories a cup.

Most kibble that is for all life stages, usually recommends double the adult amount for a puppy up to the age of 6 months.

(Then from there, you just go bey the condition of the puppy. If they are staying too thin, give them a little more. If they are staying too fat, a little less OR more exercise.)


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Chance's MomI didn't think Fromm made a puppy food?


They don't in the "Four Star" product line. 

But Fromm has 3 different product lines. "Four Star" , "Gold Nutritionals" and "Fromm Classics".

They have "puppy" and "large breed puppy" in the "gold" line.


----------



## Cazman (Dec 11, 2008)

Sorry, I guess I should have put that in there. He is 16lbs and very active. I work from home so we get to play all day or at least until he poops out and takes a nap.


----------



## Cazman (Dec 11, 2008)

OK, here's what I got from Fromm over the phone just now. They stated that the feeding instructions listed on the bag are for both full grown dogs and puppies. So with that said they stated that for 16lbs (and I supposed he has gained some weight since last weigh in at vet last week) I should be feeding 1 1/4 cups a day.

Some how I am having a tough time buying it. I'll stick with the recommendations here and adjust as needed.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Did you mention this is a german shepherd puppy? Or maybe the person just doesn't know how active they are. My pup at 40lbs ate 2x the amount my 7 year old female GSD needed.


----------



## Cazman (Dec 11, 2008)

I sure did. Let them know his breed, age and wieght. 1 1/4 cups was the answer.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Unless he starts to get fat I would feed him what ever he would eat, up to a few cups a day.I would start with 2 cups and see how he does then increase or decrease depending on how he eats it.I am feeding my 7 month old around 3-4 cups a day.My vet wanted Athena to eat what ever she wanted because she was on the very slim side when I got her.I have followed that rule and she is a good weight now.Some days she eats every last kibble and some days she leaves some.


----------

